# Nissan Planning Scion FR-S Rival



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Given how successful the Scion FR-S and Subaru BRZ’s sales have been, it’s no surprise that other Japanese automakers are turning their attention towards building their own compact sports car.
> 
> Nissan, which arguably has one of the best affordable rear-wheel drive sports coupes on the market right now, is working on a ‘Mini-Z’ model aimed directly at competing with Toyota‘s newest creation. Oddly enough though, the Japanese automaker is developing a front-wheel drive rather than a rear-wheel drive sports car, but will probably see an all-wheel drive variant based on the Juke’s all-mode 4×4 i-system with torque vectoring.
> 
> ...


Read the complete story on the Nissan rival to the Scion FR-S at AutoGuide.com


----------



## safdfghfj (Oct 28, 2009)

By incorporating the Juke’s platform and powertrain, Nissan will be able to cut costs. According to an insider at Nissan, this Mini-Z will be comparable to the Honda CR-Z in size.


----------

